
Latest Coronavirus R0 estimate: from 3.30 to 5.47 - ycombonator
https://mobile.twitter.com/ncov19/status/1221507196070002689
======
WheelsAtLarge
I had no idea what this meant.

Here's a tweet that clarifies it a bit.

JustSayin @NowUpdateMe Replying to @nCOV19 What it means is that every one
carrier can infect between 3 and 5 other people. This is a very dangerous R0.

[https://mobile.twitter.com/NowUpdateMe/status/12215433216270...](https://mobile.twitter.com/NowUpdateMe/status/1221543321627029504)

